# Christianity 1st-4th centuries



## JBaldwin (Oct 4, 2011)

I got into a very heated discussion with a catholic friend this afternoon regarding our different views of church history. While our conversation primarily focused on the reformation, and I found it easy to defend my position, it made me very aware that I have some serious gaps in my knowledge of early church history. 

Can anyone direct me to a good text or source of information on early church history? 

I am particularly interested in the catholic view of Peter being the first pope and the supposed "popes" between the time of the apostles and Constantine.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 4, 2011)

I've always found Schaff's Church History to provide a just-in-depth-enough and balanced look at such things. His Volume 2 covers the period you mentioned. Sections that would especially pertain to your interest here would include Organization and Discipline of the Church, and Biographical Sketches of the Church-Fathers.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are some links to iTunes U lectures on Church History. I haven't listened to any of them, but maybe you'll find them useful.
Ancient & Medieval Church History - from Covenant Theological Seminary on iTunes
History of Christianity I - from Reformed Theological Seminary on iTunes (Dr. S. Donald Fortson III)
History of Christianity I - from Reformed Theological Seminary on iTunes (Dr. Frank A. James III)


----------



## Cup Of Java (Oct 7, 2011)

I have found Kim Riddlebarger interesting on this subject. To my knowledge the term "Pope" was not existent in the first century.

Here is the series:

Riddleblog - Search the Riddleblog


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 7, 2011)

> For the mystery of lawlessness is already at work. Only he who now restrains it will do so until he is out of the way. (II Thess 2:7)



In one way or another, even in some kind of seed form, the apostasy that would flourish into Romanism was at work even in the Apostle's day.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 7, 2011)

Claudiu said:


> History of Christianity I - from Reformed Theological Seminary on iTunes (Dr. Frank A. James III)


+1 I have listened to these lectures twice, and they are excellent.


This is a great text.
Amazon.com: Story of Christianity: Volume 1, The: The Early Church to the Dawn of the Reformation (9780061855887): Justo L. Gonzalez: Books


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the good suggestions. I'm on a "mission" now to learn what I can. It is unfortunate that early church history has been so twisted by various groups. I remember reading a book (can't remember the title) when I was in my late teens which tried to show a direct line of history from the Baptists back to the apostles via the anabaptists (yikes).


----------



## Kim G (Oct 8, 2011)

JBaldwin said:


> I remember reading a book (can't remember the title) when I was in my late teens which tried to show a direct line of history from the Baptists back to the apostles via the anabaptists (yikes).


 Probably this one: The Trail of Blood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 9, 2011)

Kim G said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading a book (can't remember the title) when I was in my late teens which tried to show a direct line of history from the Baptists back to the apostles via the anabaptists (yikes).
> ...



Sounds like the same book.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Oct 9, 2011)

Check out Calvin's "Institutes" for a limited slice of Church history. He undoes a good slice of Rome's bogus claims. You can read it here online Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics (start at Chapter 6, "THE PRIMACY OF THE ROMAN SEE" and go forward.) That will give you a good general feel for many of the serious hoaxes being propagated up to that point in Church history.


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 9, 2011)

Phil D. said:


> I've always found Schaff's Church History to provide a just-in-depth-enough and balanced look at such things. His Volume 2 covers the period you mentioned. Sections that would especially pertain to your interest here would include Organization and Discipline of the Church, and Biographical Sketches of the Church-Fathers.



x2


----------



## steadfast7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just a thought. Debating with RCs is not fundamentally about history or scripture. Its about hermeneutics and a pre-commitment to a particular authority: scripture alone or tradition alone.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 9, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Just a thought. Debating with RCs is not fundamentally about history or scripture. Its about hermeneutics and a pre-commitment to a particular authority: scripture alone or tradition alone.



I do agree with you on this point, however, our discussion came about because how we are teaching history to our children.


----------

